# Virtual Box 4.0 FreeBSD 9



## el_report (Dec 24, 2010)

Good day.
Question about  VirtualBox 4.0 under FreeBSD.
Last my result - full build without errors, but when try to `kldload vboxdrv` ---> 
	
	



```
link_elf: symbol _Z6strlenPKc undefined
```
What can I do with it?
When subj will be in ports? 

Best wishes.
Elrprt


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 24, 2010)

It was  just released. Give porters time to do the job.
Or port it yourself, and submit pr.

Porting of complex software usually doesn't involve only version number changing and recalculation of distfile hash.

Building without errors doesn't mean, that software was compiled correctly for specific OS.
Probably some patching is necessary


----------



## el_report (Dec 24, 2010)

After all tries I understand problem specific 
Thanks for answer.


----------



## kpedersen (Dec 24, 2010)

"Reorganization of VirtualBox into a base package and Extension Packs"

... grreat just what unix needs... more bloody packages and dependencies. </sarcasm>


----------



## el_report (Dec 25, 2010)

Yet another bricks in the wall


----------



## kpedersen (Dec 25, 2010)

el_report said:
			
		

> Yet another bricks in the wall



Lol. Nah the wall of unix isn't made with bricks.. but tiny little pebbles. All with massive dependency lists


----------



## el_report (Dec 26, 2010)

*Solved*

VirtualBox 4.0 ports link:
https://svn.bluelife.at/nightlies/ 
Finded here:
http://www.bsdforen.de/showthread.php?p=219539


----------

